# KENWOOD EXCELON KAC-X501F AMP $0.99 NO RESERVE



## daredevildoo (Sep 3, 2010)

ebay item: 280555460413
auction ends this Sunday 3pm PST, NO RESERVE!


----------



## daredevildoo (Sep 3, 2010)

last call....

KENWOOD EXCELON KAC-X501F AMPLIFIER 4-CHANNEL AMP NORSV: eBay Motors (item 280555460413 end time Sep-05-10 15:15:00 PDT)


----------

